# Free SMS  umgedreht



## g-zus (28. April 2002)

Hi Leute!

So, ihr alle kennt doch das Prinzip:

Ihr geht ins I-Net und schickt über einen kostenlosen FreeSMS-Provider SMS in die ganze Welt.

Nun, ich hab da mal irgendwo von dem "umgekehrten System" gehört:
(ist schon länger her; hat mich damals nicht interessiert!)

Ein kostenloser Anbieter gibt dir kostenlos eine Handynummer über die du dir dann online SMS zuschicken lassen kannst!
Also irgendjemand schickt dir auf eine Handynummer, die du von dem Provider kriegst eine SMS und du kannst diese SMS dann über den Browser online lesen! (interessiert mich, weil ich nicht jedem meine Handynummer geben will!)

Kennt jemand solch einen Anbieter oder wo es sowas gibt?
Keine Ahnung ob es den noch gibt...wie schon gesagt:

Ist schon länger her, dass ich davvon gelesen habe!


----------



## nils11 (28. April 2002)

*hm...*

hm, davon hab ich noch nie was gehört. ich weiß nur, dass man per sms emails versenden kann, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## g-zus (28. April 2002)

hab schon viele ähnliche Anbieter gefunden, die ein relativ ähnliches Ssytem anbieten, aber nie so, wie ich es will!

z.B. bieten manche an, dass man SMS, die man auf sein eigenes Handy geschickt bekommt zu denen weiterleiten lassen kann um sie dann online zu speichern, damit man dann auf dem Handy Platz für andere SMS hat!
Aber das such ich ja nicht...


----------



## sharkbox (2. Mai 2002)

*mailbox*

nabend'

also eine eigene handy# wirst du von so gut wie
keinem dienst zugewiesen bekommen. allerdings hast
du bei uboot eine
dir gewünschte funktion. man kann auf deine vom web
geschickten sms antworten und diese werden dann zum
handy geschickt und auf uboot.com gespeichert.

ansonsten wüsste ich auch keinen anbieter der so
einen service anbietet.

gruss
-sharkbox-

ps. uboot ist leider seit letztem monat kostenpflichtig.


----------



## AKM<2b> (3. Mai 2002)

naja vielleicht guckst du mal hier...

http://www.logos-sms.de/user/sms2web/smswebticker.htm

das is quasi so ein ding, mit dem du auf deiner Seite freesms verschicken kannst...UND das SMS für dich empfängt und die auf deiner HP anzeigt. Funktioniert nur mit einer (deiner) Handynummer. Ist allerdings mit Werbung, aber so ziemlich das einzige was es gibt.

nicht wirklich was du suchst... aber was solls...

2b


----------



## g-zus (4. Mai 2002)

yo...soclhe kenn ich leider auch schon genug!

trotzdem THX!


----------

